# Hello



## Mookie (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My name is Alex and I am a conservatory french horn student deciding to take my interest in composition to a more serious level. I was referred to this website by a friend and I can instantly tell I will spend many hours reading through all the fantastic information in these forums :D . My specific pursuits will be in the genres of film, animation, and game scoring, and I was hoping to find some advice for a beginning writer such as myself. I have already spent much time reading through and considering all the necessary programs to get to work in this style, so what would be extremely helpful is if some of you could possibly post methods of study that you all started out with to improve your general writing skills and level of creativity with the daunting amount of digital resources we have nowadays at our fingertips. Thanks so much, can't wait to get started!


----------



## Jaap (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello Alex 

Welcome to this forum. You will find great info here and a very nice and friendly community.

Enjoy!


----------



## Reegs (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Alex.

Welcome! 
Yes, this is a great resource with very friendly people.

Reegs


----------



## careyford (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome Alex! Forum is great, but don't forget to write some music. :D 

Richard


----------



## Chrislight (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Alex and welcome! :D I'm sure you will spend hours if you are going to go through almost 100,000 posts! >8o 

There is a lot of great information here and a good place to look if you are trying to improve your writing skills is the Member's Composition forum where pieces are reviewed and suggestions made for improvement.

Have fun!


----------

